# Unearth, Cannibal Corpse, & Chimaira Rig Pics!



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 29, 2009)

My band (Whitechapel) is on tour right now with Trivium and Chimaira and our package joined up with the Unearth, Cannibal Corpse, & Hatebreed tour the last 2 days for 2 shows in California.

I figured this would be a good chance to snap some rig pics for all the gear nerds like myself on the forum and spread the love. So, enjoy! 

I've also labeled all pedals and effects that aren't clearly seen in the pictures, as well as what cabinets they were using. Sorry for the crummy phone pics but you get the idea!







Buzz from Unearth:
-EVH 5150 III was his main head and the Framus Cobra was unactive as a backup
-Running a Maxon OD-808 and Boss NS-2 into the front of the head
-Boss DD-6 and Boss GE-7 in the loop for a lead boost switched via EVH footswitch
-Running 2 Mesa traditional sized cabinets with celestion V30's






Ken from Unearth: 
-Voodoo modded 5150 II was his main head and the EVH 5150 III was unactive as a backup
-Running a Maxon OD-808 and Boss NS-2 into the front of the head
-Boss DD-6, Lexicon multi-effect unit (running reverb), and DBX graphic EQ into the loop for lead boost switched via 5150 II footswitch
-Running 2 Mesa traditional sized cabinets with celestion V30's






Matt from Chimaira:
-Peavey 6505+ was his main head and the 5150 II was unactive as a backup
-Running an ISP decimator into the front of the head
-Nothing in the loop
-Running 1 Mesa traditional sized cabinet with celestion v30's






Rob from Chimaria:
-Peavey 6505+ was his main head and the other 6505+ was unactive as a backup
-Running an ISP decimator into the front of the head
-Digitech GSP 1101 in the effects loop for various effects (lead boost, flanger, wah). Second GSP is unactive and a back up. Switched via Digitech Control 2 foot controller.
-Running 1 mesa traditional sized cabinet with celestion v30's






Pat from Cannibal Corpse:
-Mesa 2 channel black face triple rectifier was his main head, second 2 channel black face triple rectifier was unactive as a backup.
-Running a keeley modded Boss Metalzone and ISP Decimator into the front.
-Nothing through the loop, other rack units pictured but they were not active (ISP Decimator rack unit, cry baby custom shop rack wah, Furman PQ4 parametric EQ)
-Running 2 Mesa Oversized cabinets with EV Black Label speakers


----------



## phantom911 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice dude  You should post a pic of your rig when you get a chance too


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2009)

Cool, thanks, Alex. I always enjoy seeing what people are using.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 29, 2009)

phantom911 said:


> Nice dude  You should post a pic of your rig when you get a chance too



I've posted it before, just search for Whitechapel Guitar Rig and you should find it!


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2009)

Or watch the lovely Whitechapel interview I did with them.


----------



## mightywarlock (Nov 29, 2009)

it's so sick to think that I have some of the same gear in these pics, and so much more.
BTW, I have a Whitechapel CD.

Good stuff!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Nov 30, 2009)

i love you so much right now, this made my day man


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 30, 2009)

fuckin nice Alex!

Thanks man!


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 30, 2009)

I was at the show at the Palladium last night. Great show, and your guys tone sounded good as usual. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## petereanima (Nov 30, 2009)

nice one Alex, thanks!


----------



## Metalus (Nov 30, 2009)

Props to you bro for making the rest of us gear nerds happy in our pants 

I love seeing other bands rigs


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Holy Peaveys batman


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 30, 2009)

I love you, Alex. It's awesome to have such a gear head in a touring band that can provide us with this sacred information. Any idea when you guys are in Dallas again? I haven't had a chance to catch y'all live yet


----------



## Harry (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Alex, much appreciated! Some wicked rigs there for sure


----------



## HANIAK (Nov 30, 2009)

phantom911 said:


> Nice dude  You should post a pic of your rig when you get a chance too



100% what I was thinking.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's Alex's rig. Search is your friend 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/84817-whitechapel-guitar-bass-rig.html


----------



## Bevo (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks!

Its cool to see the lack of equipment used, if it was not for the back up gear they are using what are.

Also nice to see the minimal use of effects, just plug and play.


----------



## Doomcreeper (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks a lot for posting the pics, its awesome that even though you're a touring musician you find the time to post pics of some killer rigs on here.


----------



## 777timesgod (Nov 30, 2009)

Pat o'Brien, death metal machine!!! Got a chance to meet him and talk about guns, guitars and gear a month ago. 

Thanks for the thread dude, great pics.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 30, 2009)

Very cool setups, thanks for taking the pics for us Alex!


----------



## jsousa (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks man, simple rigs for sure


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Nov 30, 2009)

I was at your show in Baltimore on Halloween and the Unearth show a week later! Both of them were amazing, thanks guys


----------



## Decipher (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Alex!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 30, 2009)

me thinks ever since they used the EV black label speakers on the new album in studio that Pat is now using them all the time, REALLY can't wait to see them live mid December WOOT


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I love you, Alex. It's awesome to have such a gear head in a touring band that can provide us with this sacred information. Any idea when you guys are in Dallas again? I haven't had a chance to catch y'all live yet



Dec. 6 at HoB.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow when we opened for All That Remains last month I was chillin with Oli and he has a similar rig to most of these guys. Seems most guys are using the 5150 head with an OD in front. I just use my Mesa with no OD. Is it really a better rig than a Mesa or Diezel? I must try one out soon just to see. And Alex, Thank you for this. We almost opened the show at the Warfield in San Francisco last week but our local buds Emilias Rose got the gig instead. Did you check em out?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow....where can I get one of those cases? That is an awesome setup.


----------



## kazE (Nov 30, 2009)

EDIT: I have no idea why it just double posted. Please delete thanks.


----------



## kazE (Nov 30, 2009)

Rofl @ all the 5150's/6505's.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## 155 (Nov 30, 2009)

cool thx!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 30, 2009)

Rick said:


> Dec. 6 at HoB.



My God, that's this Sunday. I'm there!



mattofvengeance said:


> My God, that's this Sunday. I'm there!





leonardo7 said:


> Wow when we opened for All That Remains last month I was chillin with Oli and he has a similar rig to most of these guys. Seems most guys are using the 5150 head with an OD in front. I just use my Mesa with no OD. Is it really a better rig than a Mesa or Diezel? I must try one out soon just to see. And Alex, Thank you for this. We almost opened the show at the Warfield in San Francisco last week but our local buds Emilias Rose got the gig instead. Did you check em out?



Here's the deal, tone is subjective. To one person's ear, a 6505 gives them the sound they're looking for over a Diezel. To another, that's just crazy talk haha, so you can't say that a 5150 w/an OD is necessarily a "better rig". Plus, 6505s, 5150s and Mesa Dual Recs are industry standards for producing bitchin metal tones. IMO, I prefer ENGL over anything else I've tried (I've owned a 5150 and a Dual Rec), but not everybody is the same. You also can't overlook the simplicity and straightforward delivery of the 5150/6505, and on top of that, I'm pretty positive Peavey endorsements are easier to secure than say ENGL, VHT or Bogner. There are a million factors as to why bands these days are using Peavey heads. I'd say give it a shot if you'd like. There's certainly nothing wrong with them 

Sorry if I rambled, I'm tired


----------



## iff (Nov 30, 2009)

When I saw them, CC was using diamond-plate Rectifier cabs, so with four EVs in them, those things must weigh a TON.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 30, 2009)

nomop said:


> When I saw them, CC was using diamond-plate Rectifier cabs, so with four EVs in them, those things must weigh a TON.



you got that right, but that's why they have roadies LOL


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 30, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> you got that right, but that's why they have roadies LOL



Haha.. although I'm not sure they need to. I'm sure Fisher could carry one in each arm, and pull the rest with a rope attached to his neck


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 30, 2009)

Good god, it seems like half the posters here have more complicated rigs


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 30, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> Good god, it seems like half the posters here have more complicated rigs



This is true, but a lot of those guys don't tour and efficiency is the name of the game on the road, especially if you aren't playing headlining tours. When we played Taste of Chaos, I swear to you we had five minutes to set up. There's no way on Earth I could've put together a complex rig


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 30, 2009)

I found where you can get those cases


----------



## iff (Nov 30, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Haha.. although I'm not sure they need to. I'm sure Fisher could carry one in each arm, and pull the rest with a rope attached to his neck



He could probably just tug all of them at once with his neck


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 30, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I love you, Alex. It's awesome to have such a gear head in a touring band that can provide us with this sacred information. Any idea when you guys are in Dallas again? I haven't had a chance to catch y'all live yet



We're playing Dallas House Of Blues on December 6th! Come hang!


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 30, 2009)

if i go on tour with a rig, it would probably be two 4x12's, two heads like they have, one for use, the other a back up, ISP pro rack G, Korg DTR 2000 rack tuner, furman power conditioner and eventide effects


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 1, 2009)

AlexWadeWC said:


> We're playing Dallas House Of Blues on December 6th! Come hang!



I'm there, bro!


----------



## Heineken (Dec 1, 2009)

NICE POST!!!

Question tho, do you know if Buzz runs EL34's in his Cobra??


----------



## Apophis (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing  it is always nice to see what bands are using when playing


----------

